# question



## zig_n_zag87 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, i bough my first set of rats today, they are both white and black females called molly and milly. I know that rats are not supposed to have saw dust in their cage, so mine are currently on wooden pelleted cat litter, which the lady in the shop i bought them from said was the best thing. The only problem is its really noisy where they are running all over it. Is there something safe that i could put over the top of the cat litter to make it quiter? Thanks for any help.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think you can do much to make it quiter...You might want to try a different bedding, maybe Carefresh or Kaytee Total Comfort.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well something that I use and have never had a problem with is the stuffing used for stuffed animals and such. Its quiet and keeps my lil guy nice and warm, but you have to change it bout once a week because it doesn't absorb the urine quite as well.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

King420 said:


> Well something that I use and have never had a problem with is the stuffing used for stuffed animals and such. Its quiet and keeps my lil guy nice and warm, but you have to change it bout once a week because it doesn't absorb the urine quite as well.


you're not concerned that the rat could get caught in the fibers or that the fibers (when chewed and swallowed) could cause intestional blockage? i doubt string of plastic (or other sythentic fiber) would be digested all that well as this is what most batting (common stuffing for stuffed animals) is made from?


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

I never thought about that, but it is the same exact material that is mixed in with many of the beddings i have seen on the shelves of pet stores for years. I guess that if he eats it it could cause a problem, but he doesn't seem very interested in munching on it. He just loves to sleep on it, and as far as getting caught in it, i cut the pieces up so that the fibers are no more than an inch long. Thats one thing i DID think about. LOL! I guess that maybe when im no longer broke as a joke i should look in to the card board bedding. But for now this will have to do.


----------

